# Wood Burning Stove



## highlander36 (Mar 2, 2009)

hello, 

has anyone installed a woodburner stove into a campervan and was it difficult to do any help appreciated thanks


----------



## PaulC (Mar 2, 2009)

Fitting a wood burning stove may/will infringe your insurance company's policy!


----------



## robjmckinney (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi,

Several people have done this on the self build site, assuming you are a self build, because if you have a factory built this may fall foul of insurance by modifying your vehicle. There are no regulations or inspections on self builds beyond a double bed, table, storage, water and cooker( does no specify what type of fuel), so loads of space to do what you want outside of these areas. As for self build there are no regulations to stop you but you have many factors to consider. Vents, it was discussed using chimneys out of canal boats for you roof, but other factors of what to do while moving. Try the self build site and look at past projects they have listed. I am no longer a member because I felt they got greedy over yearly subs but if you are serious the subs may be worth it for the specific task you want to do.

You really need to provide more detail if you wish more help, are you making or designing your own wood burner or off the self, are going to use it moving etc etc!!!


----------



## PaulC (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not sure! The specifications you give are for the DVLA, but if you have woodburner that would be an insurance liability, and it may be difficult to get cover! However if you do I would be interested to find out, for future reference! However by searching the web i came across somebody who had fitted a woodburner and was now having problems with an insurance claim because of it!


----------



## merlin wanderer (Mar 2, 2009)

highlander36 said:


> hello,
> 
> has anyone installed a woodburner stove into a campervan and was it difficult to do any help appreciated thanks


 Had a tree hugging mate with one of these horse and cart
caravans the problem with the wood burner was controling the heat
talk about beetroot legs,,,,,


----------



## Telstar (Mar 3, 2009)

*last nights telly*

I caught a program on the BBC last night called something like "It's not easy being green".  First time I've seen this programe.  Anyway, Phil Jupitus and some female went out in the Caravan Clubs eco caravan.  The tow vehicle was a 2.8CRD (I think) square jeep wrangler with an extra row of seats.  The eco caravan was a airstream caravan (not light to start with).  The caravan had a wood burning COOKER in it.  I suggest you approach them for insurance advice.

Jon


----------



## PaulC (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, but that was a caravan and it doesn't have to be insured like other vehicles on the road!


----------



## spacehopper (Mar 5, 2009)

I had one in a converted Bedford MK years ago and it was fantastic!! It could be six inches of snow outside and we'd be sweating in pants and tshirts inside!
Never once considered the insurance issue though!!!


----------



## mildred (Oct 26, 2009)

*Bump!*

Just bumping the Woodburner thread up as I'm considering one and would like to hear of any more experiences and tips about installation and use.

Thanks

M


----------



## Firefox (Oct 26, 2009)

Look into the weight issues very carefully. I would have thought they would be more suited to bigger rigs with plenty of spare payload. Certainly the cast iron ones I have seen can be heavy, as anything designed for domestic use doesn't need to be carefully put together with weight as a consideration.


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Oct 26, 2009)

merlin wanderer said:


> Had a tree hugging mate with one of these horse and cart
> caravans the problem with the wood burner was controling the heat
> talk about beetroot legs,,,,,



We had one fitted at home last year-super control and super hot! But was a expensive one. We also have one in our summer house (we like to use it in winter too) cheap and cheerful from machine mart, very little control and I think uses more wood??

My only worry about one in a campervan is the amount of wood you will need to carry.

Only a thought...

Paula


----------



## vindiboy (Oct 26, 2009)

I parked next to a van that had a woodburner working whilst at St Lary Soulan just before the Bielsa tunnel for Spain .don't know how it was fitted but it smelt great in use, I have a wood burner in my bungalow and the heat from it is fantastic, I only burn scrap wood on mine which is easy to come by.All sorts of regulations to install one in your home so must be a nightmare for motorhomes.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 26, 2009)

Tigatigatiger said:


> We had one fitted at home last year-super control and super hot! But was a expensive one. We also have one in our summer house (we like to use it in winter too) cheap and cheerful from machine mart, very little control and I think uses more wood??
> 
> My only worry about one in a campervan is the amount of wood you will need to carry.
> 
> ...



I guess one plan is that you camp near woodland and then go for walks to pick up dead wood which has fallen on the ground so giving you free heating. 

I'd also be worried about the amount heat in a van. You would need a controllable one and keep it well away from insulation and partitions. Thus I'd guess you'd need a fair amount of space as well as spare payload. I'd love to design one for mine, but in a 5.4m long panel van, it just isn't going to work


----------



## PaulC (Oct 26, 2009)

A bit off topic but did you Ray Mears in his programme on Canada, last night? He had a wood burning stove in, what looked like a smallish ridge tent, that appeared to be a portable unit! It was -20 outside but very warm inside.


----------



## hedgerow (Oct 26, 2009)

I use a Pansy charcoal heater on the boat, about 300mm dia, 450mm high, bulkhead mountable, with a 1" flue. Not cheap, but 6 lumps of charcoal keeps the boat warm all night.

Island Chandlery - Sailing and Watersports Accessories, Clothing and Equipment - HOME and then look under Chandlery and Cabin Heaters.

Got mine on _that_ auction website, as long as the liner is in good condition, it's worth looking at?


----------

